# Restore an M1 from WWII??? Updated with pics!!



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I have my grandads M1 Garrand from WWII and I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how I should go about restoring it, cleaning it up for storage, or any ideas. I am not that knowledgable about refininshing rifles so I was thinking about calling some local gunsmiths but, I hesitate because I don't want to trust just anyone with this rifle. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Here are some pics. What is the hole in the butt for? ha ha Seriously what is it for? So I should just clean it up and store it? What is the BEST cleaner that won't harm the finish, what is left of it?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

So i take it your never going to sell it. Refinishing it would loose alot of the value. Their finish alot of time was like a hand rubed oil or satin. The blueing would be easy for someone to reblue. If you did want to get it refinished you can trust the gun smith. I work at a gun shop we write down make model ser## and whatever else the customer wants to say about it. So i wouldnt worry about that as long as you write all that down. Any other question let me know i coujld get the the one of the gunsmith at our store and they could give you a price on it.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

wipe that thing down with gun oil and leave it alone.

Any "restoration" you do to it will destroy the value.

If there is a mechanical reason to repair something, do a good search and replace it with a similar component. Don't mix manufacturers or anything.

Just curious, but what make is it on the heel by the Serial # and what serial # is it, less the last 4 's

Would be most interested in seeing your pictures.

As is, if you can proof it authentic and correct, you may be surprised what that rifle is worth. CMP is selling "correct" and collector rifles for $2500+.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

That is NOT an M1 Garand.

It's a M1898 .30-40 Krag. Judging from the stamp, most likely made in 1902. Looking up the serial number, it confirms it. If it's Grampa's bring back. Highly likely that you have a original 1898 in beautiful condition.

Leave the gun alone. It's beautiful. Might want to take a rag and using CLP, wipe on some care for that rust.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you. The whole family thought it was his M1. Now I know. I am planning on getting it appraised and adding it to my insurance policy just in case. Thank you for your help.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

the hole in the buttstock is for a cleaning kit.


----------

